# Bad news for our haunt



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

In it's infinite wisdom, our town has decided that this fall is the perfect time to make street improvements in our section of town. After only 60+ years, they've finally decided to put in street drains, and narrow, yes I said narrow our streets. They just sent us notice to remove everything off of the property within the towns right of way. We're assuming that this means our beautiful 6 1/2' hedge I've been nurturing for the last 16 years. >>>>>
http://terroronbeechwood.com/index.php?pr=20055
http://terroronbeechwood.com/index.php?pr=20057
This hedge has been the perfect way to keep eyes from peering at what they're about to encounter inside the yard, as well as a natural pedestrian barrier, and anti-theft fence. They're going to be here the end of Sept. no less, just when we need every moment to get the haunt going. I have no clue what this will mean for our haunt, the amount of redesign work alone is more than I can imagine.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Man that sucks big time. I dread when they even think of doing that here. Hopefully you can move the hedge somewhere so it can still grow. good luck


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Vlad this is the perfect time to make a bunch of Dead Construction Workers
for your Yard maybe they will get the hint..lol :jol: 
The problem I have every year is one damn street light in front of my house the rest on the block are all dim and I have a search light on my yard. Im getting ready to pay the telephone guy to go up there and smack the sensor with a hammer a few million times for me. Later all.:jol:


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Wow Vlad that is really unfortunate. It will be a real shame to lose that hedge. You should try to fight for it. Since they are narrowing the street, it might be possible to do the work without destroying the hedge. Talk to your town representative.

As for timing, my experience with local government is they never meet a schedule. So even if you lose the fight for your hedge, you might get lucky and have one more Halloween with it still there...we wish you and BC the best.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Sorry to hear about that, Vlad. As a plant person, I totally understand that losing your hedge is going to be like losing an old friend--not to mention how functional it was. Hang in there...


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

That is just wrong Vlad! :< I hope that the construction doesnt start until after Halloween for you! Keeping my wings crossed for ya! :>


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Oh Vlad, that is just horrible!
I know how you feel about your hedge! Don't get me started with some stupid power line guys who lopped off a large branch from a decorative weeping tree I have in the front! The thing was hanging down, there was no way it could every grow up toward the lines!

I agree with ScareFX, fight for your hedge! They only hack things out of their way for their own convenience, not because it interferes with the project 90 times out of a hundred. If nothing else, making a stink about it may cause the work to be delayed! And get anyone else on the street who may be losing a tree or hedge to join you!
Good luck! I'll send some prayers your way too!
^S^


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Vlad I hope you can save the hedges and possibly replant them after the construction if you aren't able to stop it. I would be raising all kinds of hell over it. Good luck!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That just makes me sick.
Are you sure that you need to remove the hedges?
Usually the township gets 20 ft from the center line of the road for easement.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I'm SOOOO sorry to hear you may not be able to do Halloween this year! However, you do have another option.....load all your stuff into the van, drive south on the parkway till you get to exit 100, turn left at the 2nd light and then make your first right. Once on that street, take it about 3/4 of the way down till you get to a white bi-level. Pull into the driveway and empty everything up against the garage doors! As an added bonus, you can even have the pleasure of setting it all up, just so you don't lose the entire experience. If you'd like to stick around as actors too, it would be most appreciated!  

I'm sorry, it seems that my evil alter-ego started typing before the nice me. What I was going to say is, sorry to hear about the loss of your hedges and the fact that things will be so messed up for you guys. I know how crowded you said it was there before they even started narrowing the streets. I hope the work gets delayed until November.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Here in Oklahoma, it's an election year. If that is the case in New Jersey, get on the phone. The last thing ANY politician wants is a loud mouthed voter with a cause of injustice. Tell them about the 16 years spent with the hedge. Tell them how great the haunt ( that you put on without the help of any tax dollars ) is for the community. Tell them you can't believe that ' big government' is picking on the 'little guy' and taking something so special to the community away. Then tell them you would hate to call the local TV station and have to tell them the story. No politician wants this bad press thing during an election year. Play up the victim angle. Then if they don't move on it, call the TV stations. They are like vultures, they love controversy and would put this on TV, definately.

In the words of the Beasties, "Fight for your Right to Haunt" or something.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I know this sucks especially when landscaping is involved. But I am in agreement about the city/townships not starting on time with their project. Where's the petition. I'm signing the petition!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That really is terrible news - hopefully you can take some action to prevent the loss of the shrubs and possibly of your haunt.


----------



## BloodyRose (Jul 10, 2006)

Vlad said:


> In it's infinite wisdom, our town has decided that this fall is the perfect time to make street improvements in our section of town. After only 60+ years, they've finally decided to put in street drains, and narrow, yes I said narrow our streets. They just sent us notice to remove everything off of the property within the towns right of way. We're assuming that this means our beautiful 6 1/2' hedge I've been nurturing for the last 16 years. >>>>>
> http://terroronbeechwood.com/index.php?pr=20055
> http://terroronbeechwood.com/index.php?pr=20057
> This hedge has been the perfect way to keep eyes from peering at what they're about to encounter inside the yard, as well as a natural pedestrian barrier, and anti-theft fence. They're going to be here the end of Sept. no less, just when we need every moment to get the haunt going. I have no clue what this will mean for our haunt, the amount of redesign work alone is more than I can imagine.


Set some bear traps along the edge of the shrubbery, and when they get close to demolish it they'll lose a few toes maybe a foot! then they won't beable to work and have to pospone the work for another 60 years.

This is a solid plan it'll work.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

thats terrible, really. daaang. youll think of something....youre vlad


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

If they dig a big enough ditch, you have the makings for some sort of tomb.
Either way, these city jobs they do are so inconvient. ood luck with that.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Or Vlad take the environmental route. I know that you are not allowed to take down trees or shrubs in your front yard now here due to the Ozone Layer and other environmental factors. Find out what your environmental laws protect. Fight it at that angle and you cant lose. Good Luck... that sucks that it will be kinda crazy around there for your Halloween though. I hope you can use the work gear to your advantage.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Man, I'd get absolute clarification before I did anything, especially since they are going to narrow the streets rather than widen them and I would want it in writing. If your hedges are on your actual property, then I can't see them requiring you to remove them all, maybe a section if the plumbing has to go beneath it, but beyond that what reason could they have?
Does your city or area have sidewalks?, if so, I would imagine that your hedges would have to be kept on your property's side as it is. Keep us up to date on what they require.


----------



## BloodyRose (Jul 10, 2006)

Bear traps it's the only way!


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

Sounds like a "human interest" story for the local news media.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Gloomy, I thought that as well. Now I'm changing my tune. I'm going with Bloody Rose. 

Vlad set up the group buy, we want bear traps. Lots of them.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Sorry to hear of you endangered hedge row Vlad. and it's to late in the season to plant a bunch of poison ivy in and around it too. But you could go and plant rebar all through it.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Or thorn bushes.


----------



## drbrandon73 (Jul 11, 2006)

If they are narrowing the street they will probably save your hedge. They only rip stuff out when they widen the street.


----------



## drbrandon73 (Jul 11, 2006)

Also, you could always steal a dinosaur bone from your local museum of natural history and bury it down from your house so construction has to stop so a bunch of archeologists can come in and excavate the site for 10 years!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

what a great idea Dr. Brandon! A dyno bone, you can use bucky bones and really mess with their heads... in fact... bury a whole skelly.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

wow brandon, that was like a fresh prince moment.

however, if they are narrowing the street...why would they rip out your hedge? i suggest finding out how far they will emove things for construction purposes(if they are removing thigs or not) and trim hedge about a few feet or so past that....maybe then they wont take it?


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

Oh, how completely awful, Vlad and Black Cat!!
I remember how much you appreciated and loved your hedges. I hope that they can be saved and something can be worked out. My good vibes have been sent your way.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Poison Ivy. Genius!!!!!!!!! Lots of poison ivy to cover over the bear traps.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I have a similar story. 
In 2003, our town decided to redo all of the water/sewer mains in my neighborhood, they tore up the entire street, drove heavy machinery over and destroyed the sidewalks, dug trenches in our lawn, left backhoes and equipment everywhere, they also lined the street with big concrete formed sewer sections 5' high... it was a freakin' mess. 
There were piles of trap-rock everywhere, 1" thick steel plates covering deep trenches and oh, the workers found it nessesary to throw their garbage/coffee cups all over. 
The street looked like Beruit with huge potholes and choking dust blowing all over everything. Less than ideal ToTing conditions. Oh yeah, while digging, they also smashed our 50 y/o Kousa Dogwood tree with a backhoe. 
We are just finally getting things back to normal. 
One bright spot: we stole about 10 bales of hay from them, it was great stuff to lay over the ground, around tombstones and cover wiring, I highly recommend using hay instead of leaves as a ground cover. We also set up a few bales as a photo op for the kiddies...
Note the concrete forms on the street in this photo, they kinda looked like giant toilets.








Just be patient Vlad, they will eventually leave your yard and go screw up someone else's property...


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

You got the same problem I got Vlad. They are ripping up my front yard as I type. I have one of those large digging machines in my front yard. My wife isn't worried but I am. Who is going to see my FCG in the crypt when it is set back behind one of those ditch diggers. It might be easier for me to have the corpses rising from the ground, but oh my God.


----------



## BloodyRose (Jul 10, 2006)

slimy said:


> Poison Ivy. Genius!!!!!!!!! Lots of poison ivy to cover over the bear traps.


good, good, add to the danger, they must be stopped!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks to all of you for the kind words and encouragement. They've spray painted the lines for where the street edge will be, and it's right up to the very edge of the hedge. The latest news from Black Cat is that they're considering not putting in the curbing on this round. If they go with curbing, the shrubs have to go beyond any doubt. There are a few realities here. There is no fighting city hall. I'd be spending more time doing that and losing, and I'm better off putting that energy into plans. If I have to remove the shrubs, I'm going to heel them in as close to where they are as possible, and move them back as soon as the coast is clear, and hope that they survive. Today I'll be out there cutting them back severely, and doing some root pruning in case they do have to come out. It's the timing of all of this that kills me, I'd like just one Halloween season that doesn't come with some sort of major pain in the butt problem for us to contend with, lol. As Max pointed out though, it's covering that backside of the haunt that's of a major concern. What used to be a hidden area where I could keep tools, spare foggers, and get from place to place without being seen, will possibly now be 12' from full street view. The only good thing about this whole situation, is that there is still time to plan for the worst. Unfortunately, the castle is built to fit the ground level where it sits now, so there's no getting around that.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Good luck, man. I hope it all works out. Remember to use every disadvantage to an advantage, and look for opportunity were it appears none exist. You'll see a bright spot in this you never saw before.


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Don't worry man there are plenty of ways to still block off areas. If you have a castle haunted house, build some cardboard looking castle walls, for a graveyard put a stretch of spooky signs and props pointing at your house. There are many many possibilites out there and most of them can be much cheaper then putting in a wood fence.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Max, ah, not a bad idea at all considering that I can get all the free 4x4 8' posts I want at work for free. As well as 4'x4' plywood, I may just have to do this..........................


----------



## JustMatt (Jul 13, 2006)

What about moving them back a few feet? It's still early enough in the growing season that you should be able to replant. Consult with a greenhouse and see if the town will pay halfsies.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Actually, fall is a good time to move shrubs, and this variety is the hardiest I've ever seen, and I have every intention of putting it right up to the edge no matter how things work out.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I feel your pain we are looking to move either right before or right after halloween. At the new house to build an addition (which we are)you are required to put in an ADA sidewalk curbing and extend the street to the end of our property. Will take 35' frontage down to about 25'.Cant wiat to see the mess this creates. Note we will be the ONLY house on the street with a sidewalk and the LAST house on the street.


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

is the hedge on your property or on the part of the grass between the sidewalk and the street? I would leave it and make sure you have pictures of it, that way if they ruin it they should have to replace it.


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

That sucks, we had a dirt street last year as the city decided in their wisdom to do construction. a pain in the ass but workable. 
Sorry to hear about your hedge.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

You know what - don't see it as a bummer - see it as a challenge. Shake up the status quo - look for different ways to implement your stuff.

My thought is sort of - why hide it when you can flaunt it! The missing shrubs may be the coolest thing to happen to your yard.

Best of luck regardless!

EWS


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

maybe if it isnt finished you can have corpses crawling out of the dirt and stuff hanging on the barricades


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

The best has happened. They gave up on the sidewalk idea for now, because people were screaming bloody murder at the $6,000 assesments, and they finished paving the street just at the end of last week. I only had one hedge plant run over and torn in half, but we're saved, and I can go ahead as usual. Thanks all for all of the kind thoughts and encouragement.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Rock on Vlad! Great News.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

That is excellent news Vlad!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Alright! That is definitely good news, Vlad.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Yay!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Feet across hauntdom are doing the happy dance.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

That is awesome Vlad!


----------



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

yeah, good haunting


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Hurray!


----------

